# Sleep positioner to help settling baby in moses basket



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi, our baby is 5 weeks old and will settle well if we hold him after feeding, but as soon as we put him in the moses basket he cries and seems fussy.  I've seen a few types of sleep positioners which will support baby's body and make him feel more secure and snug in the moses basket, but am really worried about SIDS and the safety of these.  I tried putting a rolled up towel around him last night and he was more settled, but being too worried, I took it away after about 10 minutes.

Hope you can help, or suggest something that we could use so he felt more secure in his moses basket.

Lara


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I had exactly the same problem with my second dd! If you've rolled up the towel and curved it round the bottom half of your baby it shouldn't pose any risk, as it can't cover the face. I can't really comment on the sleep positioners as I haven't had any dealings with any if them I'm afraid. One thing that always seemed to help with my dd was lying her on a towel to feed, and then afterwards lifting her into the basket on that towel,so that she wasn't going onto a cold sheet and different smell, it did fool her for a while! Like a lot of things with babies, it's trial and error, test out lots of things and find what's best and safest for you,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

